# Lost Green Caspia Kayak



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

I lost a green Caspia recreational kayak on Filter Plant run Tue. June 14th.  Keys inside but no other identification. If anybody spots it please email me at [email protected] I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------

